# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Accredited Power Saver Company

## MetalWorkerSafe

Hi, 
We had a leaflet inside our morning paper from the above mentioned company, saying that they are replacing halogen downlights (with LED ones) free of charge via rebates from the Victorian government.  
Has anyone here had their downlights replaced by them and if so were the LED downlights as bright as the halogen ones? 
Thanking those in advance of their reply. 
Cheers
MWS

----------


## Marc

Brilliant ... another pink bat scheme.

----------


## NRB

Did you get some Marc,not every state has that scheme

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, no mate, I did not 'get' anything, I tend to miss out on most handouts but not all, I did 'get' the solar panels that saved me a few hundreds a quarter and cost the taxpayer several thousands every quarter whilst the electricity retailer pocketed eve more money from the government and sent it overseas to the bosses in China.
 Yes, we live in interesting times ... what was the question again? 
LED ... yes they are nice ... I hope no 15 yo apprentice gets electrocuted this time around

----------


## FrodoOne

Apart from the usual cynicism displayed by "Marc", I suggest that you search on "Victoria halogen replacement" and evaluate that which you find there!

----------


## Marc

Ha ha "FrodoOne" one day you will see the light, may be with the use of an LED globe. "Globe warming" is a trillions dollars industry and the handouts are part of it. You should know by now that nothing is free, not even an LED globe. And we pay ten times the real price. Not a bad earner ... mm ... I wonder how can I plug into this business? I think I'll lobby Mr Turnbull to give me the contract to paint all roofs white to reflect all this terrible heat back where it came from. 
That's it.

----------


## NRB

Marc,glad to see that understand all!

----------


## Marc

:2thumbsup:  Glad to be of help ... now who wants to join in painting roofs white?

----------


## NRB

Careful you don't slip off

----------


## chrisp

> Ha ha "FrodoOne" one day you will see the light, may be with the use of an LED globe. "Globe warming" is a trillions dollars industry and the handouts are part of it. You should know by now that nothing is free, not even an LED globe. And we pay ten times the real price. Not a bad earner ... mm ... I wonder how can I plug into this business? I think I'll lobby Mr Turnbull to give me the contract to paint all roofs white to reflect all this terrible heat back where it came from. 
> That's it.

  The Victorian scheme is working very well.  By supplying and fitting LED bulbs for free, the household gets cheaper electricity bills, and the government mitigates the need to build extra power stations.  In Victoria, the electricity demand has been steadily declining. 
Some private companies get to make money doing the supply-and-installs - and they use A-grade electricians.  As for safety, halogen bulbs are best removed as they are a fire hazard. 
That's good wins all round - and exactly what governments should be doing. 
And - No, I have used the scheme myself.  I don't - and wouldn't - have halogen lights installed, and just about all my lights are LED anyway.

----------

